# Redneck Tanktop



## ba_loko (Dec 21, 2007)

I offer the following as an alternative to those high cost halter tops.  All you need is a pair of mens Hanes boxers and a pair of scissors!

Click


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 21, 2007)

LOL! That is just so wrong.


----------



## devolutionist (Dec 21, 2007)

Now THAT'S funny!


----------



## meowey (Dec 21, 2007)

ROTFLMAO!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 21, 2007)

May have to make one for someones redneck windbreak that we all know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## linescum (Dec 21, 2007)

at least you cut the stain out


----------



## jbg4208 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thankfully our proxy server blocked it here at work.  feeewww!! I tried to talk myself out of clicking on it. Cause I knew it would be bad. But I just couldn't help it.


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 21, 2007)

LOL!


----------



## bigal (Dec 21, 2007)

OOOOPS, I didn't know that was wrong to do.   MY bad!  Told my wife it looked just fine............only got part of the stain out.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Where's the front view!


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 21, 2007)

ROFLMAO.....Too, too, funny!!!!!!


----------



## squeezy (Dec 21, 2007)

Dang! ... I'd like to see it from the udder side ... also, I think the front of the shorts should be at the front ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  for easier access!  LOL!
What do you say fellas?


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 22, 2007)

EASY SQUEEZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:icon_sm  ile:


----------



## abelman (Dec 22, 2007)

ROTFLMAO, nice work on that picture.....


----------

